# Bushing Storage



## Drewboy22

I know there are 842 ways (according to another thread) to store bushings.    I got this idea from you guys via this thread and I think it came out nice.  

This is using the 24 box container from HF with some labels and tape.












Thanks for looking


----------



## Sabaharr

Same box I use except I just label the little boxes.


----------



## scotirish

*I bought (from the net) a box of 100 Silver Dollar coin vaults.  They work great.  Simply used paint pen to number the top.  I use Excel to keep the record of what bushing goes to what, where I got it and the number forit.*


----------



## Skie_M

I still use method #2...  Get containers from Mom.


----------



## Heartwoodturning

I keep mine in the plastic bags they arrived in stored in a Cream cheese tub.  I just write on the side of the tub which bushings are in there.


----------



## Drewboy22

Heartwoodturning said:


> I keep mine in the plastic bags they arrived in stored in a Cream cheese tub.  I just write on the side of the tub which bushings are in there.



lol, that's what I just took mine out of.:biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M

Those containers I get from mom are:

6-partition candy topping containers (for candy coat toppings on holiday cookies and such).

I currently have 2 ... will probably get 2 more this year.  She doesn't really go through it THAT fast, it's just that I've been snagging them for a while now for small parts and stuff, and last year I asked her to save more for me, so she got one from my aunt too.


----------



## wob50

I keep them in the shipping bags and in the 
storage box with the pen kits ..it works for
me cause I only doing a few different kits
now..Later I will change to a better system...


----------



## flyitfast

Drew, that is the same thing I use.
The little boxes are a great thing if you spill the whole thing.
Gordon


----------



## Brian G

Skie_M said:


> Those containers I get from mom are:
> 
> 6-partition candy topping containers (for candy coat toppings on holiday cookies and such).
> 
> I currently have 2 ... will probably get 2 more this year.  *She doesn't really go through it THAT fast*, it's just that I've been snagging them for a while now for small parts and stuff, and last year I asked her to save more for me, so she got one from my aunt too.



Eat more cookies, man!


----------



## jsolie

I mainly try to keep from storing my bushings on the shop floor.  Hate it when I drop one and it rolls under the lathe -- or worse, behind.


----------



## Wood Butcher

35mm film canisters....free at photo processors.
WB


----------



## Jgrden

:snail:This system would sure save time vs. the old Columbus 'Search and find' method.


----------



## Skie_M

jsolie said:


> I mainly try to keep from storing my bushings on the shop floor.  Hate it when I drop one and it rolls under the lathe -- or worse, behind.



Magnetic floor sweeper picks up steel bushings quite nicely, but you're right .... it sucks when it rolls behind your equipment.

Try a magnetic pickup tool when you can't quite reach ...


----------



## oneleggimp

Heartwoodturning said:


> I keep mine in the plastic bags they arrived in stored in a Cream cheese tub.  I just write on the side of the tub which bushings are in there.


I tried that and just didn't like dealing with the "Zipper"  on the little zip lock bags. SO I use empty pill vials that my prescriptions come in (take the Rx label off and clean out the inside).  I take the label off the zip lock bag and affix it to the pill vial.  Then I have a Husky 18 drawer parts storage cabinet (12 smaller drawers and six larger ones) which can be nested .  I have a small drawer for each style pen with room for extra tubes, for the vial with the bushings appertaining to that style pen and with the proper drill for that blank.
(I  use the larger drawers for pen blanks - one for each separate species of wood.


----------

